# Bikes of Pfury



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Since there seem to be a few riders here, might as well get some pics of the bikes you're riding.

2005 Ducati Monster S4R (996 desmoquattro)

I need to chop the tail, and doll it up some. As of now it's bone stock.















1992 Honda Interceptor (VFR750F)

My beater.








Put up some bike porn.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

that is a sick looking ducati. i really like the naked bikes and i like the stripe on yours. have you taken it to the track yet?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> that is a sick looking ducati. i really like the naked bikes and i like the stripe on yours. have you taken it to the track yet?


Thanks. I LOVE street fighters. Been infatuated with them ever since I saw a proper fixed up naked gsxr. I haven't tracked this guy yet, it's not even fully broken in. It had 150 miles on the odo when I bought it, still only has about 580, lol.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

'02 Suzuki TL1000R


















My 1st bike '03 Suzuki Katana GSX600F


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that TL is sick


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks man, lovin the Monster. GOTTA love the twins!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

v-twin for the win, lol. it's sort of refreshing to see that not all suzuki owners are gsxr-whores (no offense to anyone that owns one). kind of bothersome that your average sport bike rider only knows of the 4 banger 600s.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

84 honda v65 sabre 1100















and my other toy i built


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

My 2002 CBR600 F4i with a 1977 Suzuki GS750 next to it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't even have a beater bike. I feel so alone.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

hyphen said:


> Since there seem to be a few riders here, might as well get some pics of the bikes you're riding.
> 
> 2005 Ducati Monster S4R (996 desmoquattro)
> 
> ...


I like the single sided swingarms on your bikes. was that a factor in leading you to purchase them?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> I don't even have a beater bike. I feel so alone.


dont worry man, i dont even have a bicycle. two wheels off my car got stolen a few months ago, i therefore had a motorcycle for about a week after that. 
i do have a model of a OCC bike that i put together, thats the closest i have to a motorcycle.

but i would actually like to try driving one again. 
the only time i ever drove one, i wasnt ginger enough on the throttle, and the bike had been modded for racing. i popped a wheelie off the line, and then i kinda coasted back ashen faced and never drove one again. it was so scary. but i think i could tame the fear.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My bitch-


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Woot a mod endorsed bike whore thread.

Some bloody nice rides in here, that 1977 GS is a classic









Here are some of the bikes I've had over the years.

Still got the old Norton Commando, this pic is about 15 years old lol, it's had a blown/no gearbox for a while now.










My pride n joy - Suzuki TL1000S - (Still got)




























This RSV Mille, got broken by a tyre fitter knocking it over







I then decided two sports bikes was silly and got
a bike the lady would by comfy on










The Suzuki DL1000 yup another V-twin - (Still got)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> I like the single sided swingarms on your bikes. was that a factor in leading you to purchase them?


I like the clean look of the sssa but it wasn't too much of a factor. If it was, it was more of a subconcious decision on my part.

btw, nice bikes everyone.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

07 Honda Cr450F








03 Honda Cr250









Failed attempt at the "hill" climb... even tho its more of a cliff


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

HOLY HILL CLIMB!!!!

I wouldn't want to try going down that mini mountain


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's a pocket bike project I built. R1 replica. It's a super pocket bike(mid sized). They called it "x7" at the time I bought it off Ebay for $600 rebuilt it and it sold for $1200 on Ebay, but UPS destroyed it in shipping. We both got our money back but sucked cause the buyer really really wanted it. Got awards n stuff on pocketbike website in a few online contests.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahahahah that mini bike is money.

hey whiteline, you should totally restore that commando.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> HOLY HILL CLIMB!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't want to try going down that mini mountain


thats not even the gnarl one, we have another step up thats pretty steep, shoots you about 20' up onto a logging road... i will shoot some video the next time i get a chance... and it definitely makes your butt pucker when you come back down it


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

here's the 77' GS750



















and the 78' GS750 being restored


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

'04 Kawasaki Z750


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

sick bike


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

2004 yamaha r6
bell isle


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

My '05 Yamaha Warrior midnight edition with Samson shorty street sweeper pipes...

















Took me a bit to get pics because I had to get a new memory stick for my phone.

Nice Bikes everyone!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sam said:


> '04 Kawasaki Z750


ooo, another naked


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

GSXR 600, CBR 600 F4, and my CBR 600 F4i


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice bikes people ive only got a 50cc ped not old enough 4 a big boy bike but my dad just went out an bought an 08 cbr fireblade ill get some pics up.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

bump for pics


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is mine!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I had a half nekid FZR600 til my parents made me sell it. Soon as I'm 18 I'm going to pick up a 695 monster though, love twins.

If its any consellation though, they let me get an RX7, so its all good. The rx7 is almost small enough to be a bike anyways, lol.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> I had a half nekid FZR600 til my parents made me sell it. Soon as I'm 18 I'm going to pick up a 695 monster though, love twins.
> 
> If its any consellation though, they let me get an RX7, so its all good. The rx7 is almost small enough to be a bike anyways, lol.


you know, we just might be able to be friends now.

here's a shot of me on the twisties this past sunday.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats sick dude. I'm a real yammy fanboy at heart but they aren't producing a good twin right now. The ducatis look real good. Your bike looks pretty new man, what year is it. Was it your first bike? What kind of mods do you have planned?

I dig the big bikes like that but I'm all about light weight. Therefore I think I'd prefer the aircooled duc's instead.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Thats sick dude. I'm a real yammy fanboy at heart but they aren't producing a good twin right now. The ducatis look real good. Your bike looks pretty new man, what year is it. Was it your first bike? What kind of mods do you have planned?
> 
> I dig the big bikes like that but I'm all about light weight. Therefore I think I'd prefer the aircooled duc's instead.


different strokes for different folks. personally, i think the new 696 is the hotness. i would've bought one if they made a liter version.

mine is an 05, only had 150 miles on it though. future mod list is endless. open clutch cover, hopefully a full exhaust system (might have to settle with slip-ons), open belt covers, 14 tooth front sprocket, steering damper and clip-ons, hid dual headlights, tail chop, integrated lights, etc. too many to list really. unfortunately, my funds are running thin and mods will have to wait a few months.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

heres what Im rolling

1. 99 kawi ex 500 ninja--pop goes the motor
2. 01 honda xr 100, 92 yamaha xj600 seca2, 89 kawi ex250 ninja
3. clear seca2 pic
4. 92 suzuki GSXR 600
5. 99 honda CBR600 f4 (the day i got her)
6. My F4 getting stunt ready
7. 99 kawasaki zx9r ninja (one week old)
8. 00 zx6r... but she was hurt bad (just parts now)
Just sold my 89 zx9 no pics


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Slammed the TL and put chrome rims


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> Slammed the TL and put chrome rims


Looks dman good too man-
You gonna extend it or leave it as it is


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Heres me on top of Mt Wahington in NH with my BMW K1200rs


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank for the compliment, it's gettin extended as I type.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> Heres me on top of Mt Wahington in NH with my BMW K1200rs
> 
> View attachment 170044


Nice view-
Clean bike.....


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

That TL looks good man.... I had to bring the zx9r back up....front fender and the undertail was taken a beating


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yea im kinda pushin it on the front fender and bottom fairing going real fast over railroad track n potholes etc.. gonna do a 6-9" stretch so it'll raise the rear a little. waitin on parts... longer chain, swing arm license plate holder rear brake line etc..


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> yea im kinda pushin it on the front fender and bottom fairing going real fast over railroad track n potholes etc.. gonna do a 6-9" stretch so it'll raise the rear a little. waitin on parts... longer chain, swing arm license plate holder rear brake line etc..


Looking good fella.

Going for bike of the month on the zone per chance????


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks WLR, dunno yet. Might try it after I get it extended. Bikes mint, it's not all hacked up n all so maybe Ill enter it one month after its all done. Should be soon, soon as parts come in. I dont like the crazy customized stuff so im tryin to keep it OEM as possible with just a real clean stance.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

my closest thing to a bike

2006 yfz450, built it from the frame up


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

that u in your avatar? if so man that is just plain gnarly as sh*t man.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> that u in your avatar? if so man that is just plain gnarly as sh*t man.


Thanks man, ya that's me at the sand dunes in oklahoma


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

got the 9 over, bikes dirty


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

^ my new dream bike. You did a really nice job with it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks man, i cant wait to take it out to the track and see how it'll launch.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

You shouldn't have a problem with that swing-arm breaking.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's me at an event doing some sweet tricks!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

besides skirmish(of course)I would have to go with hyphen I really like duccati they are not the best at stock but can be brought out to be a monster with limitless amount of torque


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Winner


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


>


I Changed my mind the big apes and candy red is by far Big Pimpin,Wanna Trade???


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


I Changed my mind the big apes and candy red is by far Big Pimpin,Wanna Trade???
[/quote]
Sorry......can't let it go.

It's my woodward dream cruise ride. It gets me through that rolling parking lot, so I can check out the cars.....lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


>


I Changed my mind the big apes and candy red is by far Big Pimpin,Wanna Trade???
[/quote]
Sorry......can't let it go.

It's my woodward dream cruise ride. It gets me through that rolling parking lot, so I can check out the cars.....lol
[/quote]

Allright how bout my bike AND I throw in my little chop too,for getting me to the store when yer drunk lol I hurt myself on this thing way more than any other bike i've owned


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

When it was Orange...
















Then gray...
















But now is black...


















and YES that is me.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's sweet nice photo's fer sure


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

View attachment 177310

View attachment 177309


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

piranha303 said:


> View attachment 177310
> 
> View attachment 177309


There we go thats more like it


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my 08 night rod special
View attachment 177315


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

NIKE said:


> my 08 night rod special
> View attachment 177315


There we go part 2 I'm trading in for exactly that this year bout time we got the mean mothers up


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

NIKE said:


> my 08 night rod special
> 
> View attachment 177315


awesome bike!









thats the bike I wanted to get







.....but I just couldn't afford a harley yet...









*shrugs ......oh well....I love mine and it was about 8 grand less


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my 07 yamaha yz250f and my pitbike i just picked up today so i can cruise around the neighborhood and mess around on it( pic was taken by previous owner)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Them pit bikes look pretty fun.....Never been around one though-

I need to take some pics of my buell and roadking once again....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Them pit bikes look pretty fun.....Never been around one though-
> 
> I need to take some pics of my buell and roadking once again....:nod:


yea you should, im sure they will be awesome shots! yea its a blast forsure. i used to race mini moto at the local go kart track but no one races anymore more so i ended up selling my grc mini moto and buying the pit bike. it was extremely fast with a 13 horse power polini motor but was very uncomfortable unless ridden on a track. heres a pic of the old mini moto and i also added a pic i just took for size comparison of my play bike and my big bike( notice the wheel size difference lol).


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 183654


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

in the twisties









with my custom GP exhaust can and leo vince mids, stock headers









pulled out the udder and replaced the stock pipes. also took the passenger pegs off









been kinda broke since i've been buying furniture and sh*t, but i gotta get a tail chop...BAD. also wanna replace the tail light, turn signals, and possibly go with HID for the headlight

ive also put bar end mirrors on, those pics are a year old.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

gotta love the bikes since the old lady wont let me get one.... who has cruse control that works at 180MPH seriously, my 09 "Z" cruise works at 180mph.gotta love open road rallys <----silver city open.


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

07' Kawi ZZR 600


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> gotta love the bikes since the old lady wont let me get one.... who has cruse control that works at 180MPH seriously, my 09 "Z" cruise works at 180mph.gotta love open road rallys <----silver city open.


It's called throttle lock and yes it does work just fine thanks. I have had it locked on the number 2 for 140 kms @ 280 kms/hr or 85 miles @ 170mph. If your old lady got on the back of my bike and I took it up to 80 mph and double dropped gears she would beg you you to get one the same day I am positive of it!







Oh and the above was on public highways not a closed raceway. I know I shouldn't but too fun and tempting not to do it a couple times in life.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not my actual bike but what it was, 2001 CBR F4i. I sold her about 2 years ago.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

SV


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

This is my Pops Harley marijuana leaf paint job


----------

